# aide pour choix ipad



## cracrou (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous

je viens ici afin de me renseigner sur l'ipad. Je fini cette année mes études et en juillet je me lance dans le monde du travail. Suite à ça je quitte le domicile de mes parents et part assez loin de chez eux. Pour rester en contact avec eux je le ferrai via mail, vidéo, ...
Je compte m'acheter un ordi mais j'hésite de plus en plus avec ipad. D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre en lisant ce forum, il serait assez bien adapté à ce que j'en ferrais c'est à dire internet, mails, jeux, film, vidéo, ... 
Par contre je me demande si avoir un ordi à côté est utile ou indispensable ( pour mise à jour, synchronisation, ...) Ne peut-on pas le faire à partir de l'Ipad?
Ensuite j'ai vu qu'il y a 3G. Qu'est ce que c'est? Et pour tout ce qui est photo on fait comment? Je suppose qu'on ne sait plus les graver sur cd?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Avril 2011)

L'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur... C'est une tablette.. Il te aut revoir tes habitudes d'utilisations...

Ordinateur indispensable pour pouvoir mettre du contenu (video, musique etc) sur ton iPad...

Sans ordinateur, tu peur juste voir tes emails et écouter ta musique, mettre tes applications... Mais pas mettre de films ou de la musique...

J'utilise de moins en moins mon MacBook au profit de L'ipad, surtout avec la suite iwork, mais l'ordi reste indispensable pour certaines choses... Peut être un jour Ca ne sera plus le cas, mais pas aujourd'hui...


----------



## esales (19 Avril 2011)

De mon point de vue, il est indispensable d'avoir un ordi à coté d'un iPad pour plusieurs raisons :
- la mise à jour des firmwares de l'iPad
- la sauvegarde des données de l'iPad
- la gestion de la musique (ripper les CD ...)
- le telehargement des appli, leurs gestions, leurs mise à jour. Il est plus facile d'utiliser un ordi pour télécharger les applications qui sont gratuite ou en promo et de les mettre de coté pour les utiliser plus tard lorsque l'on a en a besoin. Exemple, les Guides Petit Futé. Je les telecharge lorsqu'ils sont gratuits au cas où...

Bref, pour moi, même si l'iPad a une certaine autonomie, il reste quand même lié à un ordinateur. Mais ce dernier n'a pas besoin d'être une bête de course, un viel ordi compatible iTunes ou un netbook à 199 suffisent pour cela.


----------



## cracrou (19 Avril 2011)

d'accord 
pour l'instant je suis encore chez mes parents jusque juin donc jusque là j'ai encore l'ordi de la maison. 

Après ce qui peut se faire donc c'est l'i pad et un netbook par exemple qui s'occupe de la gestion de tout l'ipad. c'est ça?
Et pour recharger la batterie il se fait par prise ou seulement par ordi?


----------



## ced68 (19 Avril 2011)

cracrou a dit:


> Après ce qui peut se faire donc c'est l'i pad et un netbook par exemple qui s'occupe de la gestion de tout l'ipad. c'est ça?
> Et pour recharger la batterie il se fait par prise ou seulement par ordi?


Oui c'est possible d'utiliser un netbook "juste pour ça" 

Tu as le choix pour la recharge, secteur ou USB sur un ordi.


----------



## pepes003 (19 Avril 2011)

*Je déconseillerais tout de même le netbook.*

La puissance brute de l'engin permet, ben, de rien faire... _(et oui, un netbook sert à surfer sur le web et faire du MSN/chat => tâches destinées à l'iPad quoi)_

A prix quasi égal, tu peux trouver des notebooks à partir de 299&#8364;(promo)/349&#8364;.
S'ils ne sont pas terribles, ils sont toujours 1000x plus puissant qu'un netbook.

Cela te permettra de :
- ripper tes CD/DVD (pas possible sur des netbooks (ils n'ont pas de lecteur)
- faire quelques tâches plus lourdes, non faisables avec un iPad (traitement par lot pour photo, encodage d'une vidéo, etc...) et quasi infaisable sur netbook (sauf à t'arracher les cheveux en regardant la vitesse monstrueusement basse de traitement)
- avoir un confort visuel meilleur (entre 8 à 10" pour un netbook et 15,4" en moyenne sur un notebook low price)



Mon conseil : 

* un notebook comme ça par ex. => 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs/Ordinateur-Portable/Ordinateur-Portable-Grand-Public/HP/4842497-Compaq-Presario-CQ56-240SF-Ordinateur-Portable-15-6-AMD-V160-2-4-GHz-320-Go-RAM-3072-Mo-ATI-Radeon-HD-4250-Windows-7-Home-Premium.htm

* un iPad 2 32Go

*TOTAL *: 349&#8364; + 591&#8364; = 940&#8364; soit le prix d'un MacBook Air premier prix ou d'un MacBook


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Avril 2011)

Je pense que le mieux c'est que tu demande a un pote de te preter le tien comme cela tu pourras te faire une idee des avantages et des limites.
Personellement, j'avoue que tout de meme certaines choses sont plus facile a effectuer sur ordi : moralité, l'ipad remplace pas l'ordi.
Je suis encore etudianT et je l'utilise pour des travails en groupe.


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Avril 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Je suis encore etudianT et je l'utilise pour des travails en groupe.



Les travails en groupe demandent souvent de se lever tréteaux quand on est à chevals sur l'eau raire.....


----------



## nayals (27 Avril 2011)

cracrou a dit:


> Ensuite j'ai vu qu'il y a 3G. Qu'est ce que c'est?



La "3G", sous son appellation commerciale, est une norme des réseaux téléphoniques. Elle te permet d'accéder à Internet à la plupart des endroits où tu capte le réseau téléphonique.
On retiendra 2 grandes normes permettant d'acceder à Internet sur l'ipad grace au réseau téléphonique : la 3G et l'EDGE, la 3G étant le plus rapide des deux. Note aussi que la 3G est moins rapide et moins fiable que le Wi-Fi.

Autrement dit, avec un iPad wifi + 3G, tu peux te connecter au wifi si disponible, sinon tu as internet à peu près partout ou tu as le réseau téléphonique. Note bien qu'avec cet iPad, il te faut un abonnement d'un opérateur.
En espérant avoir répondu à ta question


----------

